
Simulated Losses to a Covid-19 Outbreak in the US Congress - zachmu
https://www.dolthub.com/blog/2020-03-27-whos-at-risk-of-covid19-in-congress/
======
zachmu
This is the result of a simulation of a COVID-19 outbreak in the US Congress
under a variety of experimental conditions:

[https://www.dolthub.com/blog/2020-03-27-whos-at-risk-of-
covi...](https://www.dolthub.com/blog/2020-03-27-whos-at-risk-of-covid19-in-
congress/#results)

Black X's represent losses of legislators of the illustrated house and party.
The blog post goes into detail about the data and simulation used.

Data sources: US Congress demographics:
[https://www.dolthub.com/repositories/Liquidata/us-
congress](https://www.dolthub.com/repositories/Liquidata/us-congress) COVID19
mortality: [https://www.dolthub.com/repositories/Liquidata/corona-
virus](https://www.dolthub.com/repositories/Liquidata/corona-virus)

Tools used: Dolt ([https://github.com/liquidata-
inc/dolt](https://github.com/liquidata-inc/dolt)) Perl Google Drawings

